# Failed Halflyte Attempt...



## 21989 (Feb 13, 2007)

So I was scheduled for a colonoscopy tomorrow and I will have to reschedule it now. I drank about a 1/3 of it and puked it all up along with the 4 tablets. I called my GI doctor and they he said there was no sense in attempting to finish the bottle of Halflyte since half of it was puked out either way. He said we'd reschedule and approach with another "concoction"Any one have any idea what that approach may be? Maybe something that doesn't make me puke uncontrollably maybe? I couldnt deal with the salt taste.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

You got farther than me on the prep! I gagged as soon as it hit my mouth!! Since I am a "D" person anyway, my doc had me go to the store and get dulcolax. I had to take 4 pills, wait 4 hours, and take 4 more, and drink lots of fluids.Amazingly enough i did the job, and with no bad tasting prep!


----------



## 16085 (Feb 3, 2007)

I chose the orange flavor and didn't have any problems with it. It wasn't the greatest tasting thing though. I chugged it down the swished water around my mouth.I never felt sick or threw up.........but if I ever had to do that again Id prefer something else ... I don't think I could drink that again EVER!!!!!! To much liquid in such a little time.


----------

